

Startup idea: inward bicycle transportation service - rodrigoavie
http://www.rodrigoalvesvieira.com/bikestartup/

======
kumarski
viacycle.com <\--you might find it interesting.

~~~
rodrigoavie
thanks! I didn't know it had happened. Updated in the post!

